# Admin Platoon - Active Edge  questions.



## D-n-A (11 Aug 2004)

A buddy of mine who has a list of who's doing what on the ex told me that I've been assigned to the Admin Platoon, why I dunno, I'm a cook not a clerk.

Anyways, I was wondering what the admin platoon would be doing, cause all I can think of is paperwork  :-\


----------



## axeman (12 Aug 2004)

admin coy / pl is more then just clerks it normally comprises  maint, tpt, rq, hq ,cq, and the cooks  :threat:    live and learn


----------



## Spr.Earl (12 Aug 2004)

Axe,be carefull he may pee in your soup or coffee one day. 
He is a cook after all.


----------



## MedCorps (12 Aug 2004)

The Admin Coy has 8 main functions in integral support of the rest of the Bn.  

- Command and Control of Admin (Coy HQ)
- Logistics (QM / Rations) 
- Transport (incl POL)  
- Maint 
- Medical 
- Pers Svcs 
- Fin Svcs 
- Padre 

For the Admin Pl delete Pers Svcs, Fin Svcs and Padre.   

Cheers,

MC


----------



## Armymedic (12 Aug 2004)

Doesn't the Svc Bn have admin platoons?


----------



## Eowyn (12 Aug 2004)

Armymedic said:
			
		

> Doesn't the Svc Bn have admin platoons?



Actually, the Svc Bn should have Admin Coy to support the Svc Bn, just like an infantry, armoured or artillery unit.


----------



## D-n-A (13 Aug 2004)

Thanks for the info.

As for peeing/spitting in food and drink.. we(cooks) would never do that...


----------

